# Python/Petco Question



## antconsig (Feb 11, 2008)

As I posted earlier, I purchased a 25 Ft Python Spill and Fill from Petco last night for 49.99. Today I saw it at Big Al's for 28.99 and I wondered what people's experiences were with having them match the price? Anyone not had success trying this?


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

My experience has been that PetCo will NOT pricematch. However, PetsMart will price match anyone or anything provided you have an ad or printout with the price on it.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

It is against both PETCO and Petsmart policies to allow this. This has been brought up before in a another thread and a member e-mailed Petsmarts corporate customer care office on this topic. The e-mail stated that they do not match prices of online store but they will match prices of other non online stores along with some other info. Search around and you will find it.

However, in some cases you will find a store that does not know any better or does not care and will do it anyway.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

Petsmart has the 25" kit online for $34.99. Print their page and take it to a petsmart and they will price match their own site. I'm sure with shipping cost it will be about the same. Take the other one back to petco and tell them you found it cheaper at petsmart.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

sbernstecker has a good idea. I made mine :thumb: which is even a better idea.


----------



## antconsig (Feb 11, 2008)

Great! I may just return it to Petco and then re-order it from Big Al's. Good thing I didn't go to LFS where, 25ft was 69.99 and 50 was 99.99. What a pain, I mean its only 22.00 dollars but I could use that to buy the 10ft extension I need to get the back corner.


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> It is against both PETCO and Petsmart policies to allow this. This has been brought up before in a another thread and a member e-mailed Petsmarts corporate customer care office on this topic. The e-mail stated that they do not match prices of online store but they will match prices of other non online stores along with some other info. Search around and you will find it.
> 
> However, in some cases you will find a store that does not know any better or does not care and will do it anyway.


Hmm... This is interesting because a couple of months ago I called Petsmart wondering about this. They said that they DO pricematch online retailers provided you bring a printout of the price from the online store/website. They also said that any store that refuses to pricematch is breaking company policy. They gave me a corporate phone number for me to call or to have the manager call if the manager refuses to pricematch. Maybe their policy has changed since other retailers emailed them. Either way I have had great success and saved a lot of money by pricematching.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

sure


----------



## justshoe (Mar 13, 2008)

hey you may want to check walmart. If you have a decent one like i do they actually carry alot of brand name stuff, marineland, python, tetra, last time they even had omega foods lol. i got my 25ft'er from walmart for 25 bucks


----------



## maseyferguson05 (Feb 6, 2007)

A hose would work just as good...


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

maseyferguson05 said:


> A hose would work just as good...


Definitely cheaper but the drawback is that you cannot see inside. Being able to see inside has saved more than one of my fish. 

Just a little bit of info on retail store managers. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. And if you speak their language (money) they will listen. Most companies drill into their manager's heads that the average consumer spends X dollars a year and are worth Y dollars over the course of their lifetime. The better manager's understand this and will gladly discount you a few bucks in exchange for your Y dollars.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree the python is better than a hose you can't see out of. I priced clear plastic hose at the hardware store and for the amount I'd use and considering it didn't have a siphon tube, the python was about the same price.

Just don't get the Aqueon version which is similar but it doesn't have the same connectors. When you twist hose together on the Aqueon product, you have to turn the entire hose not just the connector.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I would also recommend ordering the longer nozzle attachment for bigger tanks. You should also buy the same length of a piece of PVC that is just smaller than the clear hose ( 1/2 inch I believe but I cannot see the markings anymore). You take the wider attachment of the hose and replace it with the PVC by pushing the PVC into the hose. Now you have a very narrow piece for targeting smaller things such as fry, debris in between rocks and sensitive plants, etc.


----------



## whowahhhh (Apr 19, 2008)

I just made my own using clear tubing for about 6$ at a hardware store along with a faucet male/female end that narrows to fit into the tubing to attatch it to the faucet to run it into the tank. then I run tubing out of the tank (same width) and get the syphon going by filling that tube up with water first and running it out the window or into the bath tub (I dont believe many people know that filling a tube with water and then sticking one end in your tank and one end into your bath tub starts a much stronger syphon then actually buying a syphon from the store and shaking it up and down in the tank. If your ever interested I can explain more throughly. But basically you can run water into your tank and run it out at the same speed for about 15$ and just let it go as long as you want (pending on how much of a water change you want to do).


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

petco doen not pricematch, reguardless of what is stated on here, petsmart does, they pricematch for me regularly, and they have price matched items from online retailers (big als and drs f and s).

dude make your own python, it'll cost u under 10 bux... and really simple to make


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> regardless of what is stated on here, petsmart does


That e-mail was just a big lie wasn't it :thumb:

Anyway make your own. They have a write up in the DIY section on it. As far as the clear hose is concerned, just hook up the clear plastic tube and you would have the same effect,........ or just don't be so careless.

:lol:


> I dont believe many people know that filling a tube with water and then sticking one end in your tank and one end into your bath tub starts a much stronger syphon then actually buying a syphon from the store and shaking it up and down in the tank.


I'm pretty sure they do. That was the original way of doing it and most people still do it that way rather then buying these kits with the one way door valve thing in it. But if you have a lower sink and good water pressure nothing beats a Python type Vac.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

I was the one who sent the email to Petsmart Customer Care and I don't know if it was a lie or not, but the managers in my area follow exactly what I was told in this email.

"To back up our claim of Everyday Low Prices, we offer to price match 
items of local retail competitors. This guarantee states that if a 
Customer finds a lower price from a legitimate retailer on any identical 
item that they have purchased from PetSmart, we will price match the 
competitor's retail price at the PetSmart retail store. This guarantee 
gives our claim of Everyday Low Prices its credibility and is a vital 
part of our total company image.

The only on-line price matching we do is petsmart.com only. We will not 
price match other on-line companies with our store prices. We will 
price match other .com companies to petsmart.com. So, store to store, 
on-line to on-line. petsmart.com to PetSmart store.

Next time you are in the PetSmart store, please speak with the Store 
Manager, who will gladly assist you with any questions. You are 
important to PetSmart and we value any input you may have now and in the 
future."

Sincerely, 
Barany Chittenden 
Product Care Specialist


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was being sarcastic :fish: :wink:


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

JWerner2 said:


> I was being sarcastic :fish: :wink:


No Problem I figured that. :thumb:


----------

